# Hammer Hunter, 181 30cal. Monometal copper bullets



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Id say these solidified the accuracy hype i have heard... 30-26 Nosler. 100yds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, lookin' at the fps spread and group size I'd say yer one reloading SOB.

Way2go!

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

He only shoots that good because he uses open sites.-----SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm interested to know what the case life ends up being.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*makes sense*



Springville Shooter said:


> He only shoots that good because he uses open sites.-----SS


That makes sense. Do you know what kinda crimp die he uses?

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I'm interested to know what the case life ends up being.


With next to zero pressure signs at this level, im expecting very good case life. Primers didnt have any signs of cratering, headstamp on case's were pristine, and cases are experiencing next to nothing in overall length gain. Only when i got them ripping with 86gr (all loads were with H1000) @ the mid to high 32's and low 33's did i get a little cratering on the primer. Still at that the bolt lift was fine and no ejector marks at all. Tells me i could push these alot more but why? This is preforming on the same level as the 300 Weatherby but with around 6 or so gr LESS of powder to achieve the same velocity, again with very little signs of pressure. To say im very satisfied would be an understatement.

https://load-data.nosler.com/nosler-load-data/pdf/300-weatherby-magnum/300-Wby-175gr.pdf


----------

